# Vigil Games Release 40k MMO Artwork



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

From Kokatu



> Texas-based developer Vigil have been working on a Wargammer 40K MMO for years now. And in all that time, have shown only a single piece of concept art. Let's add a little to that, eh?
> A friendly source has sent us these pieces of concept art for the game, used in the early stages of development. They're mostly by Billy Wardlaw, an environment and character artist at Vigil, with a little help from character designer Kolby Jukes, who's most recently done a little work on Mass Effect 2 (he designed frogman assassin Thane).
> They're not exactly screenshots, we know, and being such a long-term project, early concept art is just that: early. They still look great, though, especially the Marine, so we figured they're worth sharing.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Badass.  I like that they're going to include a Warhound in some manner. I wonder which races other than the Marines, Guard and Orks will be involved?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it's just going to be those races but heres hoping for a little chaos. Still it's quite good eye candy.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> Badass.  I like that they're going to include a Warhound in some manner. I wonder which races other than the Marines, Guard and Orks will be involved?


Hopefully more will be added with expansions if it takes off. Realistically they should of gone with 40k in the first place instead of Warhammer Online, it has so much more potential without direct competition from wow.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweetness!!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

cool. those renderings look awesome. i'm not an mmo player at all but the 40k one would certainly pique my interest


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice.............OH NO its an Ultramarine!!!! Here come's the nay-sayers about the game having the bland, boring, typical blah blah blah:laugh: 

I figure this question is too early but, does anyone think it will be a monthly charged game like WoW? I think that might turn it off to a lot of players. Considering they will be able to buy Space Marine by next year (which will have multiplayer on Xbox Live for only $4/month which is cheaper than World of Warcrap


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

iv been hoping some game company might do a 40k mmo, since warhammer online came out. as for it dipicting smurfs its only concept work, hopefully we'll be able to choose our colours, be cool to have and army like painter for it and i do hope itll be free, as the only reason i dont play warhammer online is i cant afford to pay to play shame reli, love the work so far tho, cant wait to see more


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, considering what I have seen of Space Marine being console only so far, the MMO will be more to my liking. Also, I happen to not mind paying $15 a month for an MMO. It is cheap entertainment and a good way to keep in touch with the friends I moved away from for work. None of us own console systems.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

MMMM... orks and space marines. How will that work in an MMO? In DOW, you get hoarding just like in the actual game, but in a 1 on 1 situation like an MMO I dont see those guys being a fair match. Unless they nerf marines. Or buff the orks.

Or maby a build your own mob deal... 

IDK. speculation.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

@Col. Schafer: I thought that to but don't they have like a gobin archer dude as a class in Warhammer online? Because individual goblins obviously wouldn't be as strong as some of the other races. Otherwise they could use like a Nob instead of a Boy because that would be a reasonably fair fight.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, they could do Nobz but then its like, i dont know, to much power inflation. I dont want to start out as a killing machine (ok, thats in relative terms since were talking about warhammer) I want to start out at the botom and work my way up. 

Ohohoh! Grot character! 

But about doing special classes, I like it - but I dont think it will be an archer


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Nice Artworks, i really love the Ork plane, with bitz of thunderhawk and even the canons from a Fortress od Redemption! (on his nose)
But i wonder how they will manage to tell us why would a single space marine ne hunting warthogs/chickens/orks to win EXP points...


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

I think you will start off as IG and then advance later to space marine or assasin or something. Atleast that is the only way that makes sense to me. Otherwise artowork looks good, im not a fan of marines but that ultrasmurf is well done.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> MMMM... orks and space marines. How will that work in an MMO? In DOW, you get hoarding just like in the actual game, but in a 1 on 1 situation like an MMO I dont see those guys being a fair match. Unless they nerf marines. Or buff the orks.
> 
> Or maby a build your own mob deal...
> 
> IDK. speculation.


Orks would probably have wider access to horrendously powerful weapons/items which are a bit unreliable.
And they may well have underlings, such as Grots and Squigs, to fight for them.

Remember, even a lowly Boy is better than a Marine in CC, Marines just happen to be tougher and shootier.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

MyI)arkness said:


> I think you will start off as IG and then advance later to space marine or assasin or something. Atleast that is the only way that makes sense to me. Otherwise artowork looks good, im not a fan of marines but that ultrasmurf is well done.


except that isnt the natural progression in 40k or in an mmo. 

from what im thinking, the tutorial, and the itnro will be as a Chapter Recruit. then you gain access to better equipment and skills, like every other MMO ive played.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, for comparison you'll have;

Ork Recruit-thing (1-20)
Ork Boy (20-40)
Ork Nob (40-60)
Ork Mega-Nob (60-80)

vs

Space Marine Recruit (1-20)
Space Marine Scout (20-40)
Space Marine (40-60)
Space Marine Veteran (60-80)

The numbers in brackets being the equivalent in WoW levels.

Alternatively, they will just have different classes that gain in power e.g.

Ork Choppa Boy / Assault Marine (Melee DPS)
Lootaz / Devastators (Ranged DPS)
Kommandos / Scouts (Combination of the two?)
Mega-Armoured Nob / Terminator (Tank)
Apothecary / Painboy (Healer)

I'm not so sure about the Tank/Healer classes... maybe we will finally move away from the "1 Tank, 1 Healer, 3 DPS" group construction that has been the norm in almost every single MMORPG for the last 10 years.

Also, if Eldar are playable.... OMFG. Do WANT!!!!! :gamer2:


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

i dont really like mmo games, but i would play this one.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

it could be like the guild wars system where you have AI party members where each member is a different class like the healer, nercomancer, warrior, and you choose which to add to your party, so for marines, you may start out as someone suggested as a scout, and the party members for the level you would be could be normal scout missle laucher or heavy bolter scout, sniper scout, then later on it would be a choice of things like sternguard, termies, assualt marines, and so forth.
hopefully youll be able to choose your class like librarian, tech marine, etc


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I have bin watching this game for years and have spoken to a few people about it, from what I gather it will be a pay monthly game. 

Also you will not start out as a giant bad ass Space Marine. You will start out as a scout and work your way up the latter with class advancement options as you level. From scout you can become an assault Marine, Chaplin ect ect.

Orks and Imp guard will be the same, starting out as a Boy/Recrute and working your way to being a Nob, weirdboy or mek/Teck priest, Commissar and so on. 

Don't know all the class names and the full list of options. There will be a lot of crying once it comes out about some things they need to do to make it work that are not exactly 100% fluffy but then you can't expect a good MMO type game to be perfectly lined up with the fluff. 

There is also talk about them doing something that will be a welcome gift but its to early to know how it will work or if will be added at all.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Obviously they're going to have to change some stuff from a fluff point of view, because otherwise you'd need 10 people rolling a Guardsman for every 1 person rolling a Smurf, and how likely is THAT?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If marine is a playable class then the game is doomed to fail in the same way Star wars galaxies was when they made it possible to become a jedi during the time frame of the first three movies (a new hope to jedi).
Marines dont get down time to go off "adventuring" they dont care about material possessions or "gold pieces". Also same could be said of imperial guard, they are going to be on active service almost constantly.

Personally i think this game should be more like necromunda/inquisitor in its setting, small time characters developing skills in non wargame classes ,but as usual money talks and usually over rules sense, so i can see terminator clad 80th level marines commanding warhound titans while camping an exploit and creaming credits which will unbalance the the game in favour of fanboys who have macro power leveled.

40k is a very fluff rich universe and could offer a MMO countless opportunity's and story lines, but i fear we will just get a further cut down version on dawn of war 2 were you get to command 1 smurf.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

> If marine is a playable class then the game is doomed to fail in the same way Star wars galaxies was when they made it possible to become a jedi during the time frame of the first three movies (a new hope to jedi).


The new star wars MMO is making jedi a playable class from the off, but i have my faith in bioware. There was a lot wrong with galaxies aside from the Jedi issue.

I do share your concerns though. Fitting 40k into an MMORPG will take some serious 'thinking outside the box' to get it right. I'd put my faith in bioware or blizzard for this, but it's a lot to overcome:

-The holy trinity doesn't fit with 40k armies

-Levelling doesn't really fit with 40k armies without breaking the social aspects of the MMO

-Individual identity can work, but then we will have chapters/mobs of force commanders/warbosses.



That's not to say it won't work. It just needs to be different.

I'd like to see them split races into specialities, e.g Marine could be:

Tactical/devastator/assault/scout

And then rather than advancing through ranks/levels, you'd earn actual battle experience - giving you better reputation and access to better wargear.

Missions could be taken on in groups of 5, either with other players or ai assistants. These could be battle or exploratory based. The emphasis would be on making all roles capable, but not optimal in any situation. Reputation could be used to judge player skill against mission difficulty, with higher reputation players assigned to sergeant roles.

Once your rep is at an acceptable level you could then join chapters with other players, waging full on war (pvp and mission wise) with players grouped by their speciality.

Rep should be a two way thing, which can be reduced as well as increased, to counter the time vs skill issue. But it's a difficult one to balance properly without being too harsh to the player.

Rambling now, so i'll shut up. Looking forward to this with hopefully well placed optimism. I just hope we don't get an everquest clone with 40k skins and enviroments.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Obviously they're going to have to change some stuff from a fluff point of view, because otherwise you'd need 10 people rolling a Guardsman for every 1 person rolling a Smurf, and how likely is THAT?


its kind of like The old republic. although, bioware imo has done a great job making the classes more varied and interesting so that i dont want to be just a SIth/JEDI, im currently looking at going Sith Inquesitor for that game.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think that the simple solution would be to cap the numbers of the Marine ranks based on the no of marines in that chapter within the game. For every 1000 marines there can be only one chapter master. And work out the appropriate ratios for the lower ranks. I have never played a game like this but it might be the way to go. You die you drop a rank. That would also promote the use of the other character classes.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

coalheartly said:


> except that isnt the natural progression in 40k or in an mmo.
> 
> from what im thinking, the tutorial, and the itnro will be as a Chapter Recruit. then you gain access to better equipment and skills, like every other MMO ive played.


Why not? I think its very likely that a young IG who does something heroic can be accepted into chapter initiates. Orks fit this system perfectly, as they just grow and become stronger the more they kill. Sure it wouldnt be 100% fluff accurate, but as i said, other ways just dont seem valid at all to me.

Oh yeh might aswel start from scout, ig becoming commisars then will be interesting, i guess something in lines of party leader.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> I think that the simple solution would be to cap the numbers of the Marine ranks based on the no of marines in that chapter within the game. .


from what heard of SW Galaxies, they did something like that with the jedi. and we all know how SWgalaxies turned out.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

MyI)arkness said:


> Why not? I think its very likely that a young IG who does something heroic can be accepted into chapter initiates. Orks fit this system perfectly, as they just grow and become stronger the more they kill. Sure it wouldnt be 100% fluff accurate, but as i said, other ways just dont seem valid at all to me.
> 
> Oh yeh might aswel start from scout, ig becoming commisars then will be interesting, i guess something in lines of party leader.


part of the reason i dont think its a good idea, is because there would be a major play style difference from IG, to space marine. you cant just give somone one play style, and then totally change it so they can progress.

its like choosing a ranger-class, then your forced to play a warrior-class.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

What would be nice is if they made it during the Great Crusade, that way it would work fluff-wise. You could have an infinitely large legion of space marines and it would be well within the fluff.

Of course, we all know it will be current era 40k so that they can sell more miniatures.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

coalheartly said:


> from what heard of SW Galaxies, they did something like that with the jedi. and we all know how SWgalaxies turned out.


Not exactly, they basically made Jedi virtually impossible to acheive, with no comprehendable progression ladder (at the start anyway) They also made being a Jedi crap.

Your point is spot on though. Galaxies' Jedi system didn't work because everyone wanted to be the '1 in a million' jedi, just like a lot of people would want to be a chapter master. Those that didn't get their way either quit, or complained until they could be a jedi too. Virtually no-one plays an MMO to be a normal everyday rank-and-file person, you want to forge a legacy and achieve great feats.

The goal of a perfect MMO is to provide decent rewards and gameplay experience for all levels of player, not just those that can play 15 hours a day(though you definitely need to cater to these people). You also need to weigh out the classes to offer different gameplay styles, but at the same time making sure they can perform equally well in the majority of situations.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

maybe a way to balance it out between been a guardsmen and marine is to give have the AI party size different between each 1, so a guardsmen player would say have 2 AI party members to every marine AI party member or something like that to balance out the difference in power between marine and normal guard, 
classes would be easy i suppose, tac marine, assualt marine, dev marine, librarian (lexicanum), tech marine, apothocary, things like chaplain, captain, chapter master would come later 
progress would be starting out as a scout reaching a certain level then choosing your class, progress in each class could be easy, eg tac marine or dev marine->sergents-> sternguard or terminator->sternguard or termie sergents-> captain or chaplain-> chapter master or something like this, 
sorry for the rant


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I think It would work ok if you controlled one person, but if you went out to run a mission you would run in an assigned group or atleast get bonuses for doing so. The game would vary how many people would be allowed in your group. Most for IG, still many for Orks, less for Marines, and around that for when they include Eldar (and they better!)


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> I think It would work ok if you controlled one person, but if you went out to run a mission you would run in an assigned group or atleast get bonuses for doing so. The game would vary how many people would be allowed in your group. Most for IG, still many for Orks, less for Marines, and around that for when they include Eldar (and they better!)


If you mean "You would get X number of AI to help" then that's fine, but if you mean "You need X Players help" then it is absolutely not going to work. Marines could solo something that takes 3 guardsmen to do therefore Marines are easier to level, therefore more people play Marines, therefore they're easier to level.... etc etc etc.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys I just had a thought, what if this isn't like a regular MMO , unlikely but possible, and instead of single players or small groups of people going around bashing crap up perhaps there could be like huge battles organised by Vigil so that it acctualy fits into the 40K universe of huge epic battles. The other thing I was wondering is how are they going to do the whole 'galaxy spanning empires' thing, I mean it's not as if this whole thing could be fought on just one planet. Plus how do we think a titan or a fighta bomba will fit into the game? I can see the plane as sort of an ork transport but what about the titan?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

the titan could be a support power of some sort


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

yanlou said:


> the titan could be a support power of some sort


Yeah, I can see it now.
"Titan support: Instantly kills your target with a ridiculously large gun."
What a great power 

I really wouldn't be surprised if the Marines you can play as are like, small task forces.
You team up with a bunch of other players and do missions, therefore somewhat overriding the whole 'But they fight as an army' thing.

Of course, you KNOW the SM classes are going to include Techmarine and Apothecary, so that breaks the fluff anyway.
I mean really, a third of the players will be those, that doesn't make much sense XD


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I really think the best way of doing a MMO would be to do it like Dark Heresy, but add in different races. Get rid of the Marines all together. But that wouldn't sell as well, which means it won't happen


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> Hey guys I just had a thought, what if this isn't like a regular MMO , unlikely but possible


If it's going to be any good and fit the 40k universe, it can't be like a regular MMO, it's going to have to break the mould. Healers/tanks and casters are all going to have to go - every class has to be combat based and viable whilst giving a different playstyle. It's going to be difficult.




> and instead of single players or small groups of people going around bashing crap up perhaps there could be like huge battles organised by Vigil so that it acctualy fits into the 40K universe of huge epic battles.


On the flipside, it's still got to keep the MMO audience, so huge battles can't be their only focus. They need to provide content for:

The casual who logs on twice a week at 3am
The power players pumping in 9 hours a day 6 days a week
The power casuals who play a few hours a day and want to do cool stuff when they have free time

and that's only a tiny selection. They'll have a lot of different people to please and a massive range of content to produce if they want the game to do well.


----------



## BDub (Dec 7, 2009)

*As originally posted on BoLS*

I just want to clarify a few things since this is all out there.

None of these images are concept art. None of these images were released by THQ or GW. They are not screenshots or any kind of in game-engine imagery. They are model renders from an artist's portfolio. These images were stolen/leaked and irresponsibly published on a public forum (Kotaku) without any knowledge or consent from THQ/Vigil or Games Workshop. They in no way reflect the MMO stylistically or content wise. Some of the images are personal work of the artist and were not done in connection with THQ or any of their Warhammer 40K licensed properties and should only be considered in the context of an artists personal work and subsequently should not have been published and misrepresented as anything else.

But I'm sure Luke Plunkett and Kotaku couldn't care less about context or the implications for the artist resulting from the publishing of this material.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

BDub said:


> I just want to clarify a few things since this is all out there.
> 
> None of these images are concept art. None of these images were released by THQ or GW. They are not screenshots or any kind of in game-engine imagery. They are model renders from an artist's portfolio. These images were stolen/leaked and irresponsibly published on a public forum (Kotaku) without any knowledge or consent from THQ/Vigil or Games Workshop. They in no way reflect the MMO stylistically or content wise. Some of the images are personal work of the artist and were not done in connection with THQ or any of their Warhammer 40K licensed properties and should only be considered in the context of an artists personal work and subsequently should not have been published and misrepresented as anything else.
> 
> But I'm sure Luke Plunkett and Kotaku couldn't care less about context or the implications for the artist resulting from the publishing of this material.


KOTAKU RAGE


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Varakir said:


> If it's going to be any good and fit the 40k universe, it can't be like a regular MMO, it's going to have to break the mould. Healers/tanks and casters are all going to have to go - every class has to be combat based and viable whilst giving a different playstyle. It's going to be difficult.


Em...but there are healers and casters in 40k, and even mechanics in form of techmarine or smth that can fix tanks (maybe)


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It's going to be really boring if its only SM, IG and Orks. They should make it feel truly galactic and include a broad range of races and involvement in vast conquests.
SMs make a poor choice for MMO, they must follow orders and work in groups so individual players won't much to do and it certainly can't be an MMORPG.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

MyI)arkness said:


> Em...but there are healers and casters in 40k, and even mechanics in form of techmarine or smth that can fix tanks (maybe)


I never said there weren't, it just doesn't fit the universe very well if for every 3 combat marines there's an apothecary and a librarian. I have no interest in running missions with 3 librarians an apothecary and an assault marine.

You could easily port SM roles onto standard d&d classes, but it wouldn't fit the universe very well, and then you might as well just play warcraft.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Varakir said:


> I never said there weren't, it just doesn't fit the universe very well if for every 3 combat marines there's an apothecary and a librarian. I have no interest in running missions with 3 librarians an apothecary and an assault marine.
> 
> You could easily port SM roles onto standard d&d classes, but it wouldn't fit the universe very well, and then you might as well just play warcraft.


Well it will probably take a setting in some sort of chaotic environment where each individual is fighting for survival, then such classical mmorpg parties would make sense, as everyone is trying to survive individualy, not by formal squad regulations...but thats the only way it could make sense i think, otherwise i agree, alot of brainshtorming will be required to get this game near fluff.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MyI)arkness said:


> Well it will probably take a setting in some sort of chaotic environment where each individual is fighting for survival, then such classical mmorpg parties would make sense, as everyone is trying to survive individualy, not by formal squad regulations...but thats the only way it could make sense i think, otherwise i agree, alot of brainshtorming will be required to get this game near fluff.


You could always be Deathwatch.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

It'll probably Start off with smurfs (Cause goin through any other chapter and it's chapter tactics will be hell-but hope they bring them up in their time-Space Wolves would be fab 8D)


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

First off if they tried to do every race at the same time we would never see the game, its just to much for a new game.

As far as Fluff, get over it. You can't make an MMO and force people to play in "squads" set one way and nothing els. This game is not being made for people who play Warhammer, its being made for people who play MMOs and are looking for something new, a lot of what there doing is new, and a lot of old school MMO players will be shocked to see how it comes out (assuming they get everything they way they plan to.) 

if you don't like MMOs now you wont like the 40K one when it comes out, its not made for you, stop crying that its not 100% fluffy and be happy GW is finally opening up the doors and letting new people find our hobby.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> First off if they tried to do every race at the same time we would never see the game, its just to much for a new game.
> 
> As far as Fluff, get over it. You can't make an MMO and force people to play in "squads" set one way and nothing els. This game is not being made for people who play Warhammer, its being made for people who play MMOs and are looking for something new, a lot of what there doing is new, and a lot of old school MMO players will be shocked to see how it comes out (assuming they get everything they way they plan to.)
> 
> if you don't like MMOs now you wont like the 40K one when it comes out, its not made for you, stop crying that its not 100% fluffy and be happy GW is finally opening up the doors and letting new people find our hobby.


If it's not going to fit the fluff then why bother making it? The universe is the basis of the MMO. If it's not a defined and interesting enviroment with decent lore then the MMO doesn't work.

I don't care if they don't fit the fluff properly, workarounds will be inevitable. But if all they are going to do is take the standard MMO mold and fit ork and SM skins around it, then there is no point to this game.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Varakir said:


> If it's not going to fit the fluff then why bother making it? The universe is the basis of the MMO. If it's not a defined and interesting enviroment with decent lore then the MMO doesn't work.
> 
> I don't care if they don't fit the fluff properly, workarounds will be inevitable. But if all they are going to do is take the standard MMO mold and fit ork and SM skins around it, then there is no point to this game.


DOW2, the Blood Ravens ought to be fielding not only more than a few squads at a time, but fielding a squad of Psykers, as fits their fluff.

There will be workarounds, I imagine most of the game will be party-based like Guild Wars, where you can barely do anything solo.
To make playing alone a viable option, there are AI characters that you can add to your party, and even some (called Heroes) which you can customise yourself.

My prediction is there'll be something akin to the Deathwatch, small, elite groups of Marines which are set specific tasks to accomplish.
Not only does this largely remove the oddity of there being multiple Psykers, Apothecaries and Techmarines in a party, but it actually allows the basis of the whole MMO dealy.
You know, where small-medium groups of guys go do stuff, instead of a small army?

Now, if people were to be able to use custom-coloured armour, then something very much like (or even) the Deathwatch would make even more sense, as they come from a variety of Chapters, and are even allowed to display their own Chapter colours.
Alternatively, there could be a handful of factions for each race, basically meaning where you start off and what colour you are.

I wouldn't be surprised if they just allowed custom colouring for your characters, people want to look cool, not stay true to their Chapter


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The way I see it, this game has a lot of potential, it will however just end up as another WoW copy. Personally I hate WoW. I'd love to see an MMO that was unique and different (not just the ability names and player skins changed.). But at the end of the day WoW is more popular that Jesus and GW usually follows the trail of money, so instead of making a unique game it's just gonna end up as another WoW copy. 
I'd love to see more MMOs in which you are not shackled by classes throughout the game, but instead get to mix and match various skills/abilities (Like in NWN and Oblivion). It would be a bitch to balance though, we would however see some more interesting and varied characters instead of the same 5-10.
But as I said earlier it's just gonna end up like WoW. I predict it'll end up something like this:

Spess Mehreens:
Start off as a scout and work your way up to:
-Captain (Jack of all Trades)
-Chaplain (CC DPS/Tank)
-Librarian (Ranged DPS/CC DPS)
-Tech Marine (Ranged DPS/Support)
-Apothecary (Healer/Support)

Orks:
Start off as a boy and work your way up to:
-Nob (Tank/CC DPS)
-Kommando (CC DPS)
-Wierdboy (Range DPS/Support)
-Mekboy (Range DPS/Support)
-Painboy (Healer/Support)

Imperial Guard:
Start of as a recruit and work your way up to:
-Ogryn? Storm Trooper? (Tank)
-Commissar (CC DPS)
-Primaris Psyker (Range DPS)
-Techpriest Enginseer (Range DPS)
-Medic (Healer)

Standard WoW setup; 2-4 different speciality trees that amplify one particular aspect of that class, weapons/armour slowly get improved throughout the game (either with replacements or upgrades), dungeons to play through (eg: Space Hulks, Necron Tombs, Heretic Strongholds, Etc.).

In short: could be a very unique and interesting game, but probably won't.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

No classes? You mean something like Champions Online where it has preset builds for if you wanted to play as a certain type of character but also the ability to completely design your character in every way. Further branching out as you progress, and not in the WOW specialty method, for example I made a blaster type character but I deviated from the preset and after a while I took the character down a different route than the majority I saw (adding gadgets instead of sticking to solely Power Armour based powers).


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> No classes? You mean something like Champions Online where it has preset builds for if you wanted to play as a certain type of character but also the ability to completely design your character in every way. Further branching out as you progress, and not in the WOW specialty method, for example I made a blaster type character but I deviated from the preset and after a while I took the character down a different route than the majority I saw (adding gadgets instead of sticking to solely Power Armour based powers).


I think Guild Wars did it pretty well, you chose your primary class when you made the character, but you could change your Secondary class any time.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah. Basically I'd like to see anything where there's a bit of player creativity. I just hate seeing, in games like WoW, every class having the same 1 or 2 builds (just like I hate seeing every CSM player fielding duel lash DPs, PMs, zerkers and Oblits.).


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

They should do it like Dungeons and Dragons online does it. You pick a class to start and are able to multi-class later on. For those that haven't played DDO, it works almost identically to the 3.5 rules of the actual RPG.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

It wont be a WoW clone. And as I stated before if they get the time and money it will be a very nice change to the pace of MMOs and will offer a lot of different things.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> It wont be a WoW clone. And as I stated before if they get the time and money it will be a very nice change to the pace of MMOs and will offer a lot of different things.


This sounds like the confidence of someone that has never played warhammer online, hehe.

The worst mmo I've ever played which tried to be WoW at every corner and yet failed to match it in every way. You could play Warhammer online all the way to max level without ever feeling like you are in the warhammer universe.


----------

